# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Gallery of rogues?

## Dave A

It is well known that JZ as ANC party president is under a cloud defending charges of corruption etc.

Now we have this story:



> He has been entrusted by the ANC with the strategic job of spokesperson. But Carl Niehaus has left a broad trail of bad debt and broken promises behind him.
> full story from M&G here


A broad trail indeed, and long.

----------


## Morticia

Reminds me of the lyrics of a current hit song by Gym Class Heroes:

_"I want be faithful_ 
_But I cant keep my hands out the cookie jar._
_(Travis)_
_My hands, my hands, my ha uh my hands_
_Cant keep my hands, my hands, my, uh, my_ 
_Cant keep my hands, my hands, my, uh, my_
_Cant keep my hands, my hands my hands out the cookie jar."_

 :Sorry:

----------


## Dave A

They hired this guy in November 2008. And it looks like they knew of his "problems" when they hired him too.

This probably is putting it too strongly, but people with a history of moral integrity problems just seem to be collecting around JZ like flies to sh*t.  :EEK!: 

Innocent until proven guilty is all very well, but good practice is to suspend people who seem to have had their hands in the cookie jar until the matter is cleared up one way or the other. The ANC seems to have developed a habit of doing the exact opposite - giving them more responsibility and running them up the flag pole as symbols of what the organisation represents.

----------


## garthu

To true... The only thing i can commend him on (and the only reason he is deserving is cause he actually openly admits and thats a first) is his open admission. It must be a huge embarrassment to ANC... but then is it really. They just don't seem to care. It really astounds me to the peoples/masses acceptance though?  :Banghead:

----------


## garthu

Oh i dont believe this.. he's been re-deployed into another section of the party

----------


## Dave A

The ANC certainly looks after their own.

Actually, I don't have a problem with him being redeployed. Everyone has the right to earn a living. The issue is finding an appropriate post to match the person. Or maybe that should be finding the appropriate person to match the post - which would have saved us all a lot of blushes.

----------


## duncan drennan

What I find disturbing about the whole story is the comments about the fraud he committed to secure a loan from a property company,




> “But there was a hook. In exchange for the loan they wanted a letter committing various provincial ministries to favouring them when they wanted to rent, sell or lease government buildings in the Johannesburg CBD.”


Isn't this just blatant corruption? Firstly, the property company is effectively bribing him to secure a better position for themselves, and he is committing fraud by forging a signature.

The fact that there are companies willing to manipulate themselves into favourable positions really gets under my skin. They are as much to blame as the corruptible politicians. Then the ANC just sweeps this all under the carpet.

Surely, *surely*, if they really believed their own anti-corruption message they would act more strongly on this. Corrupt politicians have no place in government.

----------


## garthu

Well said Duncan




> Actually, I don't have a problem with him being redeployed. Everyone has the right to earn a living.


But with ANC they could make him chief accountant?  :Confused:  (please no... just kidding..really!) Sure everyone has the right to earn a living, but he's corrupt, My opinion he doesn't have the right to earn a living in government? The message to everyone is wrong - from children to ceo. No one is stopping him from starting something else

----------


## wynn

I wonder how many ANC bigwigs have contacted the company in question offering their services since Friday???

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## garthu

For those that didnt catch the Carl Niehaus "song" on whackheads this morning... it's worth a visit!

----------


## Dave A

> But with ANC they could make him chief accountant?


I had something more along the lines of tea tiffy in mind  :Big Grin:

----------


## garthu

:Rofl:  :Yes:  Like that!

Gives me a nice idea for a new campaign - could even a bit viral!

"We all know how it easy it is to end up with "Nie - haus" in Midrand.... but you don't. Buy your property at www dot ourweb  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Carl Niehaus has resigned as an employee of the ANC.

----------


## garthu

Good for him.. A+C have done damage not taking the lead on this. Whenever somehting like this goes (timing and the way it occured) down i always wonder on a hidden agenda? Preplanned?? Who knows... i'm a real conspiracy theorist with anything to do with politics as they cant plan important things like electricity, but they can certainly plan how to keep there seat.

----------


## Dave A

Zapiro did this incredible cartoon of Trevor Manuel criticising the Premier Soccer League bosses getting R50 million in "commissions" for securing the ABSA Bank sponsorship.

Trevor says "We can't have sports officials getting kickbacks"
Next frame: "That's reserved for politicians."
Complete with various politicos in the background with bags labelled "arms deal kickbacks, license kickbacks, municipal tenders, social grant kickbacks, golf estate kickbacks..."

Carl's next career - politician! All the corrupt benefits without accountability.

----------


## Dave A

Oh this is sweet!



> The African National Congress (ANC) has not lost "moral authority" in South Africa, the party's general secretary, Gwede Mantashe, said on Wednesday. 
> 
> "The moral authority of the ANC as an organisation is one which will be tested by elections.
> 
> "After April 22, society in South Africa will reaffirm the ANC as having moral authority in South Africa," he said at a joint press briefing with the Dutch Reformed Church in Johannesburg.
> full story from M&G here


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## garthu

Must be really nice to have "business" that you can stuff up continually and people just keep coming back for more.. :Confused:

----------


## garthu

Heard a couple of great black comedians of 5fm the other day:

When Mandela became president, some of the whites said "doll, thats it, packing my bags and getting outa here" Some did, some didn't and some came back.

When Mbeki became president some of whites said ""doll, thats it, packing my bags and getting outa here" SOme did, some didn't and some came back.

When Motlanthe became president, the whites had become tired of "leaving" so they did nothing.

When JZ becomes pres, the blacks are saying "eish, how much is the visa for uk, i'm outta here"   :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

I wonder if the ANC even understands what the moral high ground *is* any more. Corruption and entitlement has become so embedded into their psyche, they seem to think it is normal and somehow acceptable.

----------


## Dave A

Part one was predictable.



> Democratic Alliance (DA) leader Helen Zille has called on her African National Congress (ANC) counterpart Jacob Zuma to step down as his party's presidential candidate in the coming elections. 
> 
> "Put your ambitions aside and act in the interests of the country and the Constitution by publicly stepping down," she said in an open letter to Zuma on Thursday.
> 
> Her call was rejected by the ANC later in the day.
> full story from M&G here


Part two is interesting.



> Zille said that should Zuma be elected president without first having been exonerated -- by a court -- of the charges against him, the Constitution would be seriously undermined.
> 
> "In fact, I have been reliably informed by senior members of the Bar that your election could be challenged in the Constitutional Court.
> 
> "That is because your presidency would create a conflict of interest between your constitutional role as head of state and your status as an accused in a matter that has been brought against you by the state itself."

----------


## Superscenic

> I wonder if the ANC even understands what the moral high ground *is* any more. Corruption and entitlement has become so embedded into their psyche, they seem to think it is normal and somehow acceptable.


I once played a computer game called Deus Ex. The "terrorists" fought for the very meaning of words. I thought this was an accurate prediction of today's media where words like terrorism, freedom, democracy and in SA, racism have very different meanings to the politicians that use them in the media than a dictionary.

As we know "democracy" means agreeing with the current regime. "Freedom" means invading other countries. "Racism" means as long as its black. Oh and "Traitor" somebody who speaks out against self-elected dictators and criminals.

Add some language issues and you're left with "Minister of health" directly translated back from Xhosa to "chief of witchcraft and sorcery". :Confused: 

I don't even know if I can actually speak English any more. Time to go back to school.

----------


## Marq

> _I wonder if the ANC even understands what the moral high ground is any more._


Dave - Are you assuming there was an understanding to begin with? :Big Grin: 




> _As we know "democracy" means agreeing with the current regime._


Now interesting subject this source and root of words thing.

All tell us that the word 'democracy' come from the Greek, meaning Demo = people and cracy from Kratos = power - 'people power'.

But I have a question - where does the word 'demon' come from....surly it's related - but there are lots of these demo's telling us that 'demon' comes from the Greek root meaning to 'divide' or 'wound' or from 'demos' meaning force. OK - so now if this is true, we can understand words like '*demo*lition', '*demo*nstrate' or even pan*demo*nium'  .

That makes sense - then why does the democracy word not fit in. Well it does if we apply it to governments that practice it. 

*Divide and rule* - seems to about sum it up for me. Alongside the pandemonium that is being caused and the explosive scenarios that demonstrate this method of governance.

----------


## Graeme

I have just seen on TV that Shaik, Zuma's financial advisor who was jailed for 15 years for financial skulduggery, has been paroled.  The point was made that the parole board's decision may not be contested - their word is final.  Well, isn't that nice - after a long trial, and a high court judge has sentenced him, and his appeal has failed, some piddling government agency releases him.  Just like that!  Who decides the make-up of the parole board?  Who makes the appointments to the board?  Are the board members judges? We are entitled to know these things.

----------


## Dave A

I understand the grounds are that he is terminally ill. Time will tell, I guess.

----------


## garthu

From what i got on that, Balfour came up with that conclusion, the way he said it (could be wrong). Guess he's a Doctor now. I love my country, be whatever you decide

----------


## garthu

At last... wonder what took so long? Doubt it was for his ability as a "people person" and attract more voters. In the article, they even say he has cost votes




> The knives are out for firebrand African National Congress Youth League President Julius Malema, with members of the organisation's highest decision-making body and provincial structures planning to oust him after next Wednesday's election.

----------


## Dave A

The funny part is I don't see Julius Malema as a rogue. In fact he is a pretty straight shooter.

Maybe that's the problem.

----------


## wynn

If they do oust Malema, can we ask the press to still quote him, we need the humour.

----------

